# Primus Epic Cobia Fail



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

The video says it all. Almost to painful to watch, but we filmed it, so why not show it. This fish was well over a foot longer than the one I caught this year, and Garrett fought it on a 4k Stradic CI4. :notworthy: Something to learn from. We all have our bad days, lol.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Talk about a let down. Man I would be sick.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that made me sick as well! Hated to see that!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang that sucks!

You guys don't carry a bigger gaff?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Dang that sucks!
> 
> You guys don't carry a bigger gaff?


Nope, but that's about to change.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Nope, but that's about to change.


Yeah you never know what you might run into out there. I carry one about the size you had and a 4' gaff with a big hook. I'm gonna make a flying gaff soon!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> Nope, but that's about to change.



Ouch -- Dang, hate it for ya Garret... That hook on all Hobies - used to keep the pedals flat at landing... lost a BFT once - now it's in use at end game. You are a great fisherman, with good teamwork - nobody will beat you up more then yourself. They'll be more opportunity.

 
Stressless


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Great try. Some of us haven't hooked one yet.Thats a great accomplishment anyway.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

That was painful to watch, especially since you were staying calm and level headed with waiting for the shot.

I could also be "that guy" and add: .....Hobie Mirage drive something something..... really nice not having one of those in my way all the time.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

PBTH said:


> That was painful to watch, especially since you were staying calm and level headed with waiting for the shot.
> 
> I could also be "that guy" and add: .....Hobie Mirage drive something something..... really nice not having one of those in my way all the time.....


I wouldnt fish with out one. :thumbup: Having a paddle gets in the way MORE often then the mirage drive having to constantly pick it up and put it down. So much so that I threw my brand new Hobie paddle in the Gulf in the first few minutes in my new PA.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

What a bummer! Having seen it happen a couple times I still wish I had a Hobie sometimes. Paddling sucks!

JD that must of been you I was talking to Saturday offshore... I was in the red/yellow OK Trident 13. Just threw it in huh? Hope returning in the surf wasn't too bad. Haha


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Epic Loss!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

daaaang!!! that had to be tough cause it was tough to see on video!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Pitt said:


> What a bummer! Having seen it happen a couple times I still wish I had a Hobie sometimes. Paddling sucks!
> 
> JD that must of been you I was talking to Saturday offshore... I was in the red/yellow OK Trident 13. Just threw it in huh? Hope returning in the surf wasn't too bad. Haha


Yep that was me. No I didnt throw it in, said that in jest. I lost it. Looked down and it was gone. :thumbdown:

Fortunately where we launched there is a big cut so you only have to worry about the big shore break. Fortunately I timed it right and beached perfectly.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

This loss has been far harder to take than my sailfish loss last year, but I certainly wasn't expecting to cross paths with a sail that day. It makes it harder after having done everything right... my cast was perfect, the hookup was almost instant, and the fight was as good as I could hope to repeat on a MH rod with no backbone and a Ci4 that was flexing in the handle, the stem, and creaking from the drag being worked non-stop. 

I'm proud of getting a 60 pound beast up to the surface on that setup, but kicking myself for not anticipating the move under my yak. I saw it coming before Rob even said it, but I was being mindful of the rudder and couldn't get to the pedals in time. It happened so fast and hard to believe because the fish was pretty much done at that point. 

This fish would have won the pelagic division of the tourney, broken the KW record, and of course given me my 15 mins of Facebook fame but it was not to be. Maybe I'm better for it, hard to say and harder to take but if you want to be elite you have to complete. Still work to do. I'll get him in next time.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Rum. Rum makes everything better. Yo ho, yo ho, and a bottle of rum!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

What exactly happened in the end? Line parted? Hook pulled?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Fish wrapped around mirage drive and the line snapped.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> Rum. Rum makes everything better. Yo ho, yo ho, and a bottle of rum!


On my 3rd double captain so far. I had thoughts of getting out there today but the storm ruined that. Can't believe only 3 were caught on the Navarre pier yesterday.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I predict an epic weekend coming. Redemption is near.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man sorry about you losing your cobe it looked like he was finished.but I know I have lost a good fish and every time I learn something new to help with next fish .The way you guys fishing it wont be long and you will have another one!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Painful to watch for sure. We will get on another one soon. At least we all learned from it. You still got it to the yak and did a hell of a job. That was the cobia's luckiest day ever!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap that sucks!

I am thinking I will be pulling my Propel drive if and when I hook into a cobia. I have a 6' gaff with a 4" hook, too much?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Oh, that hurts. That was a nice fish.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That hurts man.


If it makes you feel better, I fell out of the yak trying to pitch a jig to two cruising the sand bar. Twice.


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel your pain... I lost a huge BFT last summer the same way. Now I pull the drive and the rudder when I have a good fish on. You'll get 'em next time!


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I wouldnt fish with out one. :thumbup: Having a paddle gets in the way MORE often then the mirage drive having to constantly pick it up and put it down. So much so that I threw my brand new Hobie paddle in the Gulf in the first few minutes in my new PA.


But knowing when to pick up the paddle up so you can get in a good position to gaff the fish would be useful too I suppose. 

Great vid, sad to see that beautiful fish swim off.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Holy crap that sucks!
> 
> I am thinking I will be pulling my Propel drive if and when I hook into a cobia. I have a 6' gaff with a 4" hook, too much?


If it doesn't get in your way. Sturdiness/ sharpness is key with them. They will wreck weak gear. I just upgraded my gaff after my cobia bent it, and not having a good enough reach for this fight.


----------

